# Somethings I am working



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

This is setting on an AFX chassis and was shrunk from an old 1/43rd Artin Body. This is just the prtotype I have to reshrink to XT and TJET size.









I did an XT and TJET of the 510

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work! I wish I could I wish I could....Keep it up looking forward to seeing the final results.


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,

Looking good. Keep those AFX ones coming. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Woot! I love my 3rd gen camaro. Maybe maybe maybe you'd consider selling one of those at some point? huh, huh, please? I think I may know a few guys that might be interested.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Roger,

Those look great. I thought they were the 1/43rds at first. I didn't realize you could shrink them down that far.

Or were they shrunk from Artin HO?


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice Montes Rog-
I will want a few AFX size and I will put screw posts in a couple for Tjets as I like that size better. Let us know when/if they will be available to the public.
Later Circle Track DAC


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Roger,
> 
> Those look great. I thought they were the 1/43rds at first. I didn't realize you could shrink them down that far.
> 
> Or were they shrunk from Artin HO?


 Mike they came from the 1/43rd Monte Carlo I made for HH the same one you have 

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*So small*

I figured. I am surprized you can shrink them that much.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Roger, The Montie looks fantastic... I would have never believed it could be done. So when are you going to take a 1:1 and shrink it?  Keep up the fun...

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Roger,

Is the bottom picture of a cast from the 510 I lent you?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think I may have to set up the HO track this winter.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Very interesting...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Roger,
> 
> Is the bottom picture of a cast from the 510 I lent you?


 Its Half yours  I got one from Tom Bowman that I clayed up and cast the outside mold and used yours on the inside when I made the second part to an XT mold. So I have an XT and TJET version  Which one do you want 

Roger Corrie


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Those 510's are very sweet indeed!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Both. I'l email you later.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Sweet cars!!

Couple of questions:

Do you requests if I can supply the bodys?
Secoondly, did anything ever become of the Maverick you had on your web site?

Thanks!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Got the 510 bodies today. Very nice work Roger. The T-Jet version looks like it is going to make one [email protected] of a racer.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

co_zee said:


> Sweet cars!!
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


 Requests depends on the body?. I can now make some Mavericks.

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Glad to see you're doing HO's again Rog.  rr


----------



## magoo_lc1 (Mar 31, 2005)

I would love to have a 510 slot car. Pm me if you would lke to sell one.


----------

